# Gay Angelfish



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

OK I had five black Angels for about a year. Four are left. I have a mated pair that regularly produce eggs but they are unfertile because both fish are females. I've known that both were females for a while but today was a real show stopper! They were both laying eggs side by side and keeping the two male angels away! What do you think of that!


----------



## Andy Ritter (Nov 26, 2008)

That's pretty funny! ound:

Maybe one of these days they'll figure it out.

Andy


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

I had posted the southpark Kanye West "Gay Fish" video, but after listening to the song, not sure if it's appropriate to post on here...

So just pretend the video's here.


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

Maybe you should give them a tiny little syringe? 

It would be interesting to see if the male is accepted if you remove one of the females.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

LOL This is the kind of thread you don't see every day here at APC.. Interesting story, and the thought of the two female angels chasing the males away to protect their eggs is pretty funny, hahah


----------



## Red Fern (Apr 29, 2010)

This type of behavior is quite common in the animal kingdom. To have in your fish tank is pretty cool. Next time have a camera ready.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

I bet the males were having a good time watching.


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

JustLikeAPill said:


> It would be interesting to see if the male is accepted if you remove one of the females.


I am thinking the same thing.

One of the males (I am assuming it is a male because I cannot absolutely identify them except when they are mating) is becomming more agressive and is challenging the smaller female. 
As I am writing, I see that the male refuses to give way even though both females are challenging him!
Hopefully he will assert his dominace and live a happy life with two women! (It may kill him though)!


----------



## LiveHumanSkeleton (Jun 25, 2010)

As much as I can sympathize with you wanting to project your expectations on the same sex angelfish couple, it's probably going to play out in a way where the bonded pair remain together while warding off (to the best of their abilities) any male challengers. 

I've had a similar experience with my budgies (parakeets). My most loyal mating pair is actually female/female. The dominant female does not allow a single male to even approach her. She only performs displays of affection to her chosen female partner.

Personally, I wouldn't meddle in their affairs. It's just one of those things that's not really worth stressing over.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I have a pair of ringneck doves that are both male. They absolutely refuse to have anything to do with females, driving them off if they approach. They have now been together for 10 years!


----------



## Red Fern (Apr 29, 2010)

Michael said:


> I have a pair of ringneck doves that are both male. They absolutely refuse to have anything to do with females, driving them off if they approach. They have now been together for 10 years!


Birds are known to be non-monogamous in the wild, however, when they are in such a close proximity it is hard to cheat!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Keep this discussion... neutral please. I don't want to have to lock it.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Don't ask, don't tell :^)


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

OK Here is an update! One of the males is becomming more agressive! He has carved out a territory in the front of the tank where I feed the fish. I think he will become the dominent fish and eventually bond with one of the females.


----------

